# Lentes para sensor de proximidad infrarrojo



## elquin15 (Mar 4, 2011)

hola que tal.. resulta que me arme el sensor de proximidad por infrarrojo con el lm567, pero solo me da un alacanza como de 15cm.. pero lo quiero con unos 60 cm.. y estuve leyendo y una de las formas de darle mas alcanze a un sensor infrarrojo es poniendole lentes convexos y convergentes.. asi como los tiene el SHARP pero no se cual es la referencia o las especificaciones de los lentes para que tengan un alcanze de unos 60 cm.... 

y si alguno de ustedes saben otor metodo para darle mas alcanze les agradeceria que me ayudaran dandome informacion..

muchas gracias...


----------

